# Silver or blue?



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Kalamama:
This pup to me looks like a silver more than a blue just because at this very young age most blues do not have the very light (as of yet) silvery huge to their face (fuzz). This puppy however has a VERY light silvery hue and since silvers like blues are born black a silver will turn light gray much faster than a blue will. I could be wrong as I am NOT in silvers but just looking at this puppy's clear light gray facial hair I tend to believe it is more a silver than a blue.. Please correct me if I am wrong since you know what color this puppy turned out to be as an adult.
Breeders are not geniuses, LOL and we still have more room to learn from even pet owners....


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

My guess is silver.


----------



## unquiet_mind (May 10, 2010)

I don't know the colors well enough, but how adorable!!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

such a beautiful pup, whatever color it will be gorgeous. I sometimes wish I hadn't missed Fozzie's early puppyhood. Getting him at 7 months meant getting him in the teenage time, which made it take longer to bond. Plus I missed several months of gorgeous puppy fluff. 

Next poodle WILL be a little pup!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

FozziesMom said:


> such a beautiful pup, whatever color it will be gorgeous. I sometimes wish I hadn't missed Fozzie's early puppyhood. Getting him at 7 months meant getting him in the teenage time, which made it take longer to bond. Plus I missed several months of gorgeous puppy fluff.
> 
> Next poodle WILL be a little pup!


Ah well, she isn't a pup either! This is from over a year ago. She is 18 months now. I agree though, getting a puppy is great!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh, a game!  I'm awful at colour games.

Okay, here's my guess: Registered as Silver but is actually Blue! :fish:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I am voting silver also Like Ora said blues will not have a lighter face at this age. She is super cute


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

A blue puppy can have a 'masking' gene, which causes its face to silver out at a young age, but it's still a blue.
Before I would guess the true colour of this puppy I would like to see its shaven feet!!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I know but wont tell until we get all the answers...


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I was going to mention the "mask' too. have had some that I thought would be silver, but were blue with a mask.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I say she is registered BLUE but she is SILVER. ??

She is very pretty though, I like!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Vibrant said:


> A blue puppy can have a 'masking' gene, which causes its face to silver out at a young age, but it's still a blue.
> Before I would guess the true colour of this puppy I would like to see its shaven feet!!


Sorry, that is all I have in photos as a puppy

This probably doesn't help, but her mother is black and her father is white.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

KalaMama said:


> Sorry, that is all I have in photos as a puppy
> 
> This probably doesn't help, but her mother is black and her father is white.


Ah, then. I say she's blue!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I agree Vibrant... she whould be blue..unless her mother is really a Blue and the sire carries for Silver...hmmmm...lol


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

tintlet said:


> I agree Vibrant... she whould be blue..unless her mother is really a Blue and the sire carries for Silver...hmmmm...lol


Hmmmm...now you both have me wondering if I'm right. ?????

Another hint:

glimpses of her nose and tail at 18 months


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Still silver


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She's beautiful and she definitely looks like a silver to me.
_


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _She's beautiful and she definitely looks like a silver to me.
> _


I agree she does look more like a silver than a blue.
A blue is more of a darkish metalic silver not such a light silvery color.
I say she is definitely a silver by birth.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am leaning toward blue.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

*Here she is now.....Our new girl Luna*

What do you think now?
























I am so excited(kala too) but we won't get her for several months still!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh wow, I was going to guess blue when seeing the puppy, boy would I have been wrong!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

She's gorgeous! She looks as though she's smiling in one of the photos! Do you know her breeding?
I have to agree with Tintlet...the black parent is probably actually blue and the white parent carries the silvering gene.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations Kala! When will she be coming home? Where is she coming from? Does she have to be quarantined? She's a cutie. Hope you have many wonderful years together!!
I would've guessed blue.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Vibrant said:


> She's gorgeous! She looks as though she's smiling in one of the photos! Do you know her breeding?
> I have to agree with Tintlet...the black parent is probably actually blue and the white parent carries the silvering gene.


Thanks, her sire is Brighton Gin Lane at Lakeridge and dam is Janabaz Chanel No. 5


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

apoodleaday said:


> Congratulations Kala! When will she be coming home? Where is she coming from? Does she have to be quarantined? She's a cutie. Hope you have many wonderful years together!!
> I would've guessed blue.


Thanks, she should be here in December(I know long wait). She is coming from Florida. She will not be quarantined and that is why it will take so long. The family is so gracious and letting her live with them until she is ready to come over without quarantine. So excited!!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

KalaMama said:


> Thanks, she should be here in December(I know long wait). She is coming from Florida. She will not be quarantined and that is why it will take so long. The family is so gracious and letting her live with them until she is ready to come over without quarantine. So excited!!!


So nice she won't have to be quarantined. Many pictures in December please 
Congratulations again!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_How wonderful for you and Kala!! She is absolutely lovely! Congratulations on your beautiful SILVER girl.
_


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

She's lovely! When we're ready to add another dog I am torn about looking on island for another poodle or try to bring in a pup from the mainland. Can't wait for more pictures


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Oooooh! Congratulations! I just love the look of silvers!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm trying to see where the silver came from and I can't!

The sire's side is white for the last 4 Generations...

and the dam's side is black/white too! 

The only thing I can think of is the black side is lying!

Lol, although, I have seen a lot of dog's produced from that Lake Cove line go into silver.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

OMG.. 2nd time that this has happened... DOUBLE POST!!!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

YAY! Another play mate for Kiara!!!! Congrats, she is beautiful!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

jak said:


> I'm trying to see where the silver came from and I can't!
> 
> The sire's side is white for the last 4 Generations...
> 
> ...


Ha, I don't know. I don't really understand the genetics(color) when it comes to blues, silvers, etc. Maybe both recessive silver? How does the pedigree look to you from a health standpoint? I didn't see anything on the health database but who knows?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, I certainly know that that Lake Cove line has been used extensively throughout the world..

The paternal Grandsire Ale Kai Mikimoto on Fifth has certainly produced some stunning dogs, particularly of mention Diego , who is the sire of Vaka (Winnow's beautiful pup)

Lake Cove That's My Boy has certainly been used a LOT of times, and he has produced puppies with problems. But overall most of them have been healthy, to my knowledge. He is being doubled up here, and the only concern that I have heard of, would be temperament, what's the father's temperament like ?

There are certainly some beautiful dogs on the paternal side that's to say!

As for the maternal side... I have never seen it before sorry... other than what's on PHR ... that's all there is to say from me!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll ask Chanels owner ..she lives not to far from us


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations!!! She is lovely, and she is most certainly silver. Funny how things happen sometimes that are inexplicable. I'll bet it feels like a long time until December. It will fly by, and then please share loads of pictures. All the best!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

She is a beautiful Silver! My favorite color. I am sure you will be very happy with her. She looks like Suri a bit.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

She is a pretty silver and I wish you much success with her in your program.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*LUNA IS BEAUTIFUL!! As a silver mini mom I think there's only thing more stunning than a silver mini; a silver standard! Congratulations and hope she's with you soon!!*


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I am super excited


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Ah, I guessed wrong!  Beautiful dog!! I drool everytime I see a silver!! Gotta go wipe my chin!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

KalaMama said:


> What do you think now?
> View attachment 11744
> 
> 
> ...


YES got it right she is so cute ! 

When we first researched poodles Silver was our first pick color then we saw and apricot , then a red and was sold on the red


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I did talk with the owner of Luna's mama.. Luna's mama is light blue


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

tintlet said:


> I did talk with the owner of Luna's mama.. Luna's mama is light blue


Despite being black on records! lol haha, they need to change the records on PHR etc.


----------



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

hey i was just woundering if you knew she was posted for sale at puppyfind.com under the standard poodles? I like to go look at all the babies and i saw her she is the first add


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

jak said:


> Despite being black on records! lol haha, they need to change the records on PHR etc.


I agree, Jak. It would be nice to get a true colour picture on PHR. I wouldn't mind betting that many of Luna's 'black' ancestors were actually blue.
If you delve a little deeper into the descendants of her ancestors, you will actually see the occasional blue amongst the blacks and whites, which is a good clue that the fading gene is lurking. To be fair, though, it is difficult to tell if a pup will be black or blue at the age of registration, and for some reason blue is not as desirable in the show ring. So many dogs born blue are shown (with help from a bottle) and bred as black. That wouldn't be my choice, though. I think blue is stunning!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

tintlet said:


> I did talk with the owner of Luna's mama.. Luna's mama is light blue


Good detective work, Tintlet!
Luna's silver-ness is not a big surprise, then!!!
It would be interesting to know what colour her litter mates are! I would predict silver, blue and possibly white.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Vibrant said:


> Good detective work, Tintlet!
> Luna's silver-ness is not a big surprise, then!!!
> It would be interesting to know what colour her litter mates are! I would predict silver, blue and possibly white.


Yes, tintlet, that solves the mystery for sure You guys had the right idea. I know 2 of her littermates are white. Actually, a pic I've seen of a few littermates she would have been the only silver but I don't know how many were in the entire litter. I got some new pics of her when her topknot was grown out and she'd just been clipped out of growing coat but I have to resize them somehow because they are tiny.

So this really has me thinking about color and how to predict it, I think I will start a new thread.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

KalaMama said:


> Yes, tintlet, that solves the mystery for sure You guys had the right idea. I know 2 of her littermates are white. Actually, a pic I've seen of a few littermates she would have been the only silver but I don't know how many were in the entire litter. I got some new pics of her when her topknot was grown out and she'd just been clipped out of growing coat but I have to resize them somehow because they are tiny.
> 
> So this really has me thinking about color and how to predict it, I think I will start a new thread.


Good idea! I am very interested in color and predicting as well!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

shalynn said:


> hey i was just woundering if you knew she was posted for sale at puppyfind.com under the standard poodles? I like to go look at all the babies and i saw her she is the first add


Thanks


----------

